# Mitsubishi Evo 8 MR FQ400 vs Lamborghini Murcielago



## burningmoney97 (Mar 26, 2004)

http://hkoski.pp.fi/evo/FQ400-Topgear.wmv

http://www.layeredchaos.com/CSi/FQ400-Topgear.wmv

http://web.ics.purdue.edu/~fsiddiqi/CSi/
http://bimmer.roadfly.org/bmw/....html
http://web.ics.purdue.edu/~fsi...r.wmv



_Modified by burningmoney97 at 10:00 AM 7-28-2005_


----------



## LordJax (Nov 6, 2003)

404 NOT FOUND


----------



## Speed Racer. (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: (LordJax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LordJax* »_404 NOT FOUND


----------



## AAPL (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: (Speed Racer.)*








BOo!


----------



## burningmoney97 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Mitsubishi Evo 8 MR FQ400 vs Lamborghini Murcielago (burningmoney97)*

damn links 
http://www.layeredchaos.com/CSi/FQ400-Topgear.wmv


----------



## PerfectGLi (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: Mitsubishi Evo 8 MR FQ400 vs Lamborghini Murcielago (burningmoney97)*

I've seen it...its pretty wild how the evo keeps up. The driver in the Lambo is an F1 Test driver or something....and he spins the Murcie. 
I'll bet the suspension tuning in the Lambo is more liveable than the FQ. Both are still awesome...the Evo especially so for keeping up.


----------



## Sam1.8T (Jun 20, 2001)

*Re: Mitsubishi Evo 8 MR FQ400 vs Lamborghini Murcielago (PerfectGLi)*

ya... That turbo lag part was also awsome.... 1.6Mile runnaway and he never caought the 1.6L rental car


----------



## burningmoney97 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Mitsubishi Evo 8 MR FQ400 vs Lamborghini Murcielago (Sam1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sam1.8T* »_ya... That turbo lag part was also awsome.... 1.6Mile runnaway and he never caought the 1.6L rental car









now thats what i call turbo lag


----------



## 04RSR32 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: Mitsubishi Evo 8 MR FQ400 vs Lamborghini Murcielago (PerfectGLi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerfectGLi* »_I've seen it...its pretty wild how the evo keeps up. The driver in the Lambo is an F1 Test driver or something....and he spins the Murcie. 
I'll bet the suspension tuning in the Lambo is more liveable than the FQ. Both are still awesome...the Evo especially so for keeping up.

it also looks like the driver in the lambo did it on purpose? and the lambo actually looked more balanced going around the track, this is were i find it hard to believe he just ended up spinning out like that.


----------



## marzen (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Mitsubishi Evo 8 MR FQ400 vs Lamborghini Murcielago (burningmoney97)*

Repost.








Give me MR FQ320, I'd rather live with little less power and much better driverabilty at a fraction of the cost of FQ400. Who is ready to pay 80k for Evo?


----------



## mikeG60 (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: Mitsubishi Evo 8 MR FQ400 vs Lamborghini Murcielago (marzen)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdub7786 (May 13, 2003)

fq400 is quite the achievement...but saying its more practical/liveable than the murcielago is questionable...i bet the evo feels like it has no suspension and the clutch was demonstrated to be utterly useless in everyday driving. still, very amazing...and looks to be 20x more fun on a track than just about anything else. 
(and also given the choice between fq400 and murcielago...i'd take the evo)
TK


----------



## burningmoney97 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Mitsubishi Evo 8 MR FQ400 vs Lamborghini Murcielago (marzen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marzen* »_Repost.


i tried a search to find if it was already posted , but couldnt find one. where has it been posted before?


----------



## venom600 (Sep 9, 2002)

*Re: Mitsubishi Evo 8 MR FQ400 vs Lamborghini Murcielago (marzen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marzen* »_Repost.








Give me MR FQ320, I'd rather live with little less power and much better driverabilty at a fraction of the cost of FQ400. Who is ready to pay 80k for Evo?

Were the car here it wouldn't be 80k. It would probably be more like 45-50k. And yes, I would pay that in a heartbeat for that kind of performance. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slvrdubbin (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: Mitsubishi Evo 8 MR FQ400 vs Lamborghini Murcielago (burningmoney97)*

yea finding reposts with these sorts of videos are quite difficult..


----------



## passatW86sp (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: Mitsubishi Evo 8 MR FQ400 vs Lamborghini Murcielago (venom600)*


_Quote, originally posted by *venom600* »_
Were the car here it wouldn't be 80k. It would probably be more like 45-50k. And yes, I would pay that in a heartbeat for that kind of performance. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Why would you spend that on a car that is inferior to a car that you could build off a base evo that would be even faster than the 400 with the difference in money


----------



## icantdriveastick (Jan 19, 2003)

props for the 4g63! that evo is sick!!! i never did like those damn lambos...


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

*Re: (icantdriveastick)*

If ever.. I mean in my wildest dream I had money to buy a Lambo, I bet I'd be able to buy an EVO 8 too. Just for the hell of it.


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (J-Tim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J-Tim* »_If ever.. I mean in my wildest dream I had money to buy a Lambo, I bet I'd be able to buy an EVO 8 too. Just for the hell of it. 

But would you want to buy an EVO-if you could buy a Lamborghini?


----------



## burningmoney97 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (13minutes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *13minutes* »_
But would you want to buy an EVO-if you could buy a Lamborghini?









maybe as a junk backyard rally car


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Mitsubishi Evo 8 MR FQ400 vs Lamborghini Murcielago (burningmoney97)*

but who would do that without downshifting?


----------



## Boomy (Aug 5, 2004)

Pah, get a proper Evo








http://web.norrisdesigns.com/F...cid=0
It is also for sale for £65,000!! which was about half the build cost.
Madness huh?
A close friend of mine has a tuned Evo 6 and it as rather special, but he would drop it in a heartbeat to have the lambo


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

*Re: (13minutes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *13minutes* »_But would you want to buy an EVO-if you could buy a Lamborghini?









Abso-freaking-lutely.
Although there are about 5 different cars I'd buy before I'd consider a Lambo.


----------



## Bolsen (Mar 15, 2002)

*Re: Mitsubishi Evo 8 MR FQ400 vs Lamborghini Murcielago (passatW86sp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passatW86sp* »_
Why would you spend that on a car that is inferior to a car that you could build off a base evo that would be even faster than the 400 with the difference in money









But yours doesn't come with a factory warranty likes these do


----------



## Bolsen (Mar 15, 2002)

*Re: Mitsubishi Evo 8 MR FQ400 vs Lamborghini Murcielago (Bolsen)*

I laughed that entire vid through... it's great!


----------



## venom600 (Sep 9, 2002)

*Re: Mitsubishi Evo 8 MR FQ400 vs Lamborghini Murcielago (passatW86sp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passatW86sp* »_Why would you spend that on a car that is inferior to a car that you could build off a base evo that would be even faster than the 400 with the difference in money









Because we are talking new unmodified cars. Hell, I could take half that and build up a Civic that would smoke the EVO, by your logic.


----------



## Vision33r (Feb 17, 2003)

*Re: Mitsubishi Evo 8 MR FQ400 vs Lamborghini Murcielago (passatW86sp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passatW86sp* »_Why would you spend that on a car that is inferior to a car that you could build off a base evo that would be even faster than the 400 with the difference in money









Well, this is the reason, we won't see FQ400 in America. Because most Americans would rather buy the base evo and "do-it-yourself."


----------



## VWRulez (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (AAPL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AAPL* »_







BOo!


----------



## SacBlackR32 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: Mitsubishi Evo 8 MR FQ400 vs Lamborghini Murcielago (Sam1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sam1.8T* »_ya... That turbo lag part was also awsome.... 1.6Mile runnaway and he never caought the 1.6L rental car









Lol....that test was BS anyway. Let's put your car in 5th or 6th and go WOT and see how long it takes VS. an AUTO .


----------



## Pat_bigVWfan (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: Mitsubishi Evo 8 MR FQ400 vs Lamborghini Murcielago (SacBlackR32)*

The EVO must be a pain in term of maintenance!
And I agree, the turbo lag part is awesome!


----------



## theKid (Nov 26, 2003)

Because we are talking new unmodified cars. Hell, I could take half that and build up a Civic that would smoke the EVO, by your logic.
exactly why new cars suck


----------



## SacBlackR32 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: Mitsubishi Evo 8 MR FQ400 vs Lamborghini Murcielago (Pat_bigVWfan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pat_bigVWfan* »_And I agree, the turbo lag part is awesome!


----------



## geoken2 (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: Mitsubishi Evo 8 MR FQ400 vs Lamborghini Murcielago (venom600)*


_Quote, originally posted by *venom600* »_
Were the car here it wouldn't be 80k. It would probably be more like 45-50k. And yes, I would pay that in a heartbeat for that kind of performance. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Exactly. If you use a UK pounds to US dollars direct conversion method to calculate the price of a car, the base EVO would cost about 50k.


----------



## VRSung (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: Mitsubishi Evo 8 MR FQ400 vs Lamborghini Murcielago (SacBlackR32)*

isn't the Murcielago considered a pig compared to other supercars in its price range? i thought TopGear said that it's was kinda heavy with the AWD and it's more luxury compared to previous lambos.
anyway, if you think the Evo's too much for everyday driving, why not use the money you'd save by buying the Evo and buy a Lexus or something for everyday driving.


----------



## geoken2 (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: Mitsubishi Evo 8 MR FQ400 vs Lamborghini Murcielago (passatW86sp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passatW86sp* »_
Why would you spend that on a car that is inferior to a car that you could build off a base evo that would be even faster than the 400 with the difference in money









If you could match the performance(and when I say performance I mean every aspect, not just matching the hp) of the 400 with a base EVO and 15k-20k, you would have had to take many shortcuts and use alot of cheap parts. The brakes, suspension, tranny and motor are all obviously upgraded. Also features like SAYC(yaw controll), this alone would be extremely hard and costly to retrofit without basically finding a whole 400 drivetrain to source parts off of.


_Modified by geoken2 at 2:54 PM 1-24-2005_


----------



## WRS2K (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: Mitsubishi Evo 8 MR FQ400 vs Lamborghini Murcielago (VRSung)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRSung* »_isn't the Murcielago considered a pig compared to other supercars in its price range? i thought TopGear said that it's was kinda heavy with the AWD and it's more luxury compared to previous lambos.
anyway, if you think the Evo's too much for everyday driving, why not use the money you'd save by buying the Evo and buy a Lexus or something for everyday driving.

Pig or not, it's a multisixfig car that's goes stinking fast so it's a total credit to the Mitsu.
A lot of supercars are heavy especially when you think about all the "exotic" materials used. Check the Enzo for instance. 
And if you've ever seen or sat in a modern day Lambo, you'd know that it's far from being luxurious. Nice, but rather spartan which is totally OK.
FQ400 is freakin' awesome. I'd never buy one, but still awesome.


----------



## phouston06 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (Boomy)*



Boomy said:


> Pah, get a proper Evo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Boomy (Aug 5, 2004)

Yep the figures are pretty damn accurate, it is a well known car used for advertising the company.
Those will be official timed figures.
I can well believe it to be honest, i got taken for a ride in an escort cosworth which was owned and tuned by a guy who runs this company here in the UK http://www.madevelopments.com/ and i nearly blacked out lol.
My friends Evo 6 tuned by the above company (well it is just one guy really) has had around £10,000 spent i would imagine in total and that can out accelerate some high end bikes!
It truly is an awesome machine yet only has around half the power of the Norris Evo so i can only imagine what that feels like.
Reliability could be a problem though with such a machine.I mean my mates one can be used day to day if you wanted to even though he doesn't use it a great deal.MAdevelopments are famous and very highly rated for producing very quick and very reliable cars, but the owner would be the first one to admit if you get such a vehicle (and he has a few 400-500bhp cars!) and drove it hard it will not last long before needing work.
That would not be an everyday Evo that is for sure and you would need some deep pockets to run it!


_Modified by Boomy at 8:03 AM 1-24-2005_


----------



## burningmoney97 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Mitsubishi Evo 8 MR FQ400 vs Lamborghini Murcielago (Vision33r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vision33r* »_
Well, this is the reason, we won't see FQ400 in America. Because most Americans would rather buy the base evo and "do-it-yourself."


plus all the standards we set on import cars that wouldnt allow this in


----------



## enderr (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: Mitsubishi Evo 8 MR FQ400 vs Lamborghini Murcielago (burningmoney97)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burningmoney97* »_
plus all the standards we set on import cars that wouldnt allow this in









For example?..


----------



## burningmoney97 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Mitsubishi Evo 8 MR FQ400 vs Lamborghini Murcielago (enderr)*

any FQ evo


----------



## burningmoney97 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Mitsubishi Evo 8 MR FQ400 vs Lamborghini Murcielago (enderr)*

May 28, 2004

The following provides information concerning the importation of a passenger car, truck, trailer, motorcycle, moped, bus, or MPV built to comply with the standards of a country other than the U.S. or Canada. Importers of motor vehicles must file form HS-7 (available at ports of entry) at the time a vehicle is imported to declare whether the vehicle complies with DOT requirements. As a general rule, a motor vehicle less than 25 years old must comply with all applicable Federal motor vehicle safety standards (FMVSS) to be imported permanently. Vehicles manufactured to meet the FMVSS will have a certification label affixed by the original manufacturer in the area of the driver’s door. To make importation easier, when purchasing a vehicle certified to the U.S. standards abroad, a buyer should have the sales contract verify that the label is attached and present this document at time of importation.
A vehicle without this certification label must be imported as a nonconforming vehicle. In this case, the importer must contract with a Registered Importer (RI) and post a DOT bond for one and a half times the vehicle’s dutiable value. This bond is in addition to the normal Customs entry bond. Copies of the DOT bond and the contract with an RI must be attached to the HS-7 form.
Under the contract, the RI will modify the vehicle to conform to all applicable FMVSS and so certify the vehicle. Before an RI can modify a vehicle, NHTSA must have determined that the vehicle is capable of being modified to comply with the FMVSS. If no determination has been made, the RI must petition NHTSA to determine whether the vehicle is capable of being modified to comply with the FMVSS. If the petitioned vehicle is not substantially similar to a vehicle of the same model year certified for sale in the U.S., this process becomes very complex and costly. A list of vehicles previously determined eligible for importation can be found on the NHTSA web site at http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/cars/rules/import.
Since the cost of modifying a nonconforming vehicle, or the time required to bring it into conformance, may affect the decision to purchase a vehicle abroad, we strongly recommend discussing these aspects with an RI before buying and shipping a vehicle to the U.S.
For federal regulations concerning vehicle emissions contact the Environmental Protection Agency, Certification and Compliance Division – Imports Program, 2000 Traverwood, Ann Arbor, MI 48105, (734) 214-4100, or http://www.epa.gov/otaq/imports/. Information concerning duty or other Customs matters can be obtained from the Customs and Border Protection website at http://www.cbp.gov/xp/cgov/tra...ginUS/, or by calling that agency at 1-877-CUSTOMS.
For information regarding registration or operation of a properly imported vehicle in a specific State, we advise you to contact the Department of Motor Vehicles or other appropriate agency in that State since the requirements vary by State.
An RI is an independent business and may be selective in the type of work it performs. This agency does not endorse or recommend any of the listed RIs, nor does it imply or guarantee that any work or service performed will meet your satisfaction.


----------



## Uncle Kraut (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: Mitsubishi Evo 8 MR FQ400 vs Lamborghini Murcielago (burningmoney97)*

cool vid, but I must say for that amount of money I'd rather get something that's a little more drivable on the street. I don't want to cruise around at 4000 rpm just so I can stay in the friggin' power band...that's just silly. However, it's a cool piece of engineering for a very specific crowd. btw, Jeremy Clarkson is hilarious...and yes I hate the flashing stereo lights too!


----------



## burningmoney97 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Mitsubishi Evo 8 MR FQ400 vs Lamborghini Murcielago (Uncle Kraut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uncle Kraut* »_cool vid,, Jeremy Clarkson is hilarious...and yes I hate the flashing stereo lights too!

lol , me 2


----------



## the kevin (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Mitsubishi Evo 8 MR FQ400 vs Lamborghini Murcielago (Sam1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sam1.8T* »_ya... That turbo lag part was also awsome.... 1.6Mile runnaway and he never caought the 1.6L rental car









hey dude WHERE THE HELL ARE MY WHEELS?!?!?!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1743285
ps thanks for responding to my ims/emails http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## JSK (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: Mitsubishi Evo 8 MR FQ400 vs Lamborghini Murcielago (VRSung)*

I can't get enough of that show. It's awesome.


----------



## WolfsburgTurbo (Mar 29, 2002)

*Re: Mitsubishi Evo 8 MR FQ400 vs Lamborghini Murcielago (JSK)*

Original video post isn't working. Where can I download this from?


----------



## VWRulez (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Mitsubishi Evo 8 MR FQ400 vs Lamborghini Murcielago (burningmoney97)*

no video shown


----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

*Re: Mitsubishi Evo 8 MR FQ400 vs Lamborghini Murcielago (VWRulez)*

no vid anymore?! i always miss them


----------



## GtiGuy1 (Mar 28, 1999)

*Re: Mitsubishi Evo 8 MR FQ400 vs Lamborghini Murcielago (konigwheels)*

can someone host this vid?


----------



## WolfsburgTurbo (Mar 29, 2002)

*Re: Mitsubishi Evo 8 MR FQ400 vs Lamborghini Murcielago (GtiGuy1)*

Anyone?


----------



## shftat6 (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: Mitsubishi Evo 8 MR FQ400 vs Lamborghini Murcielago (WolfsburgTurbo)*

I just tried the first link and it worked, Yesterday I couldn't get it but today I did. 
Just showed some friends. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WolfsburgTurbo (Mar 29, 2002)

*Re: Mitsubishi Evo 8 MR FQ400 vs Lamborghini Murcielago (shftat6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shftat6* »_I just tried the first link and it worked, Yesterday I couldn't get it but today I did. 
Just showed some friends. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









It is working! Yeah!!!!


----------



## geoken2 (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: Mitsubishi Evo 8 MR FQ400 vs Lamborghini Murcielago (Uncle Kraut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uncle Kraut* »_ I don't want to cruise around at 4000 rpm just so I can stay in the friggin' power band...that's just silly. 


Don't let that clip fool you. The slow acceleration probably has alot more to do with the fact that the car was in 6th gear at an rpm right above stalling.


----------



## theKid (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: Mitsubishi Evo 8 MR FQ400 vs Lamborghini Murcielago (geoken2)*

^








these guys are use to 1.8t lag (or lack there of)
me - "did it kick in yet?"
1.8t owner - " yeah didn't you feel the turbo pull you forward?"
me - " uhhhh"


----------



## GTI 4 ME (Oct 1, 2003)

is this lancer the same as the limited VFQ?


----------



## pasnow (Mar 20, 2004)

Repost, but really cool vid, love how the little econo car beats the EVO.


----------



## Toaster29 (Jan 19, 2000)

*Re: (pasnow)*

Heh, how many of you 6 speed 1.8T guys have put your car in top gear 30 mph and tried to accelerate. Besides the fact that the motor is near idle rpms, the turbo on the Fq400 is a MONSTER to make such low amounts of power. They use an HKS 3036 which is aftermarket turbo used on the Evos here in the states. Its good for over 500 *whp* What they should have done is put an exhaust, cams, and a better tune on the car with the MR turbo/Ti-Al turbine and called it good with ~390 crank on a stock turbo (which the stocker is more than capable of). THen they'd have a 390 hp/~390 tq monster with full tq before 4k rpms.


----------



## WolfsburgTurbo (Mar 29, 2002)

*Re: (Toaster29)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Toaster29* »_Heh, how many of you 6 speed 1.8T guys have put your car in top gear 30 mph and tried to accelerate. Besides the fact that the motor is near idle rpms, the turbo on the Fq400 is a MONSTER to make such low amounts of power. They use an HKS 3036 which is aftermarket turbo used on the Evos here in the states. Its good for over 500 *whp* What they should have done is put an exhaust, cams, and a better tune on the car with the MR turbo/Ti-Al turbine and called it good with ~390 crank on a stock turbo (which the stocker is more than capable of). THen they'd have a 390 hp/~390 tq monster with full tq before 4k rpms.

Do you honestly think they didn't think of that? I'm sure there are other reasons they swapped the turbo.


----------



## Toaster29 (Jan 19, 2000)

*Re: (WolfsburgTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgTurbo* »_Do you honestly think they didn't think of that? I'm sure there are other reasons they swapped the turbo. 

Oh really, like what smart guy? I was simply speculating out loud....do you have anything worthwhile to add?


----------



## shftat6 (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: (Toaster29)*

So what is the differences between that Evo and the ones we have here in the states? Is it just the turbo? Does the U.S. Evo take well to engine mods?


----------



## 04RSR32 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: (shftat6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shftat6* »_So what is the differences between that Evo and the ones we have here in the states? Is it just the turbo? Does the U.S. Evo take well to engine mods?

stonger internals to handle the 400hp. better awd system, i think oversea's they have the active yaw control already. i might have bigger brakes. i think suspension. i think they talk about it at the beginning of the show.


----------



## dubboy1 (Nov 9, 2002)

Great video, but I really have trouble figuring out the point of the "turbo lag test". He openly states "if you are in the wrong gear, there's absolutely no power." No $h!t Sherlock, that's why they call it the WRONG gear. That's like testing the heater with the knob turned all the way to the cold side. "If you have the knob in the wrong position, there's absolutely NO heat!"










_Modified by dubboy1 at 9:24 PM 2-9-2005_


----------



## burningmoney97 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (dubboy1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubboy1* »_Great video, but I really have trouble figuring out the point of the "turbo lag test". He openly states "if you are in the wrong gear, there's absolutely no power." No $h!t Sherlock, that's why they call it the WRONG gear. That's like testing the heater with the knob turned all the way to the cold side. "If you have the knob in the wrong position, there's absolutely NO heat!"









_Modified by dubboy1 at 9:24 PM 2-9-2005_


they did it for Lamborghini


----------



## burningmoney97 (Mar 26, 2004)

found this in a new forum today


----------



## Blueberry Jones (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Mitsubishi Evo 8 MR FQ400 vs Lamborghini Murcielago (burningmoney97)*

Just thought I would bump this back up after watching this today.
I certainly think that it was incredibly impressive to see the EVO perform on par with the murcielago. Anyone know where the murcielago ranks on their lap times list? I know a few cars that have beaten it before and some were quite a bit cheaper.


----------



## Sleeper GM (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: Mitsubishi Evo 8 MR FQ400 vs Lamborghini Murcielago (geoken2)*

Getting mine in a few months...... the benefits of moving out of america.


----------



## SacBlackR32 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: Mitsubishi Evo 8 MR FQ400 vs Lamborghini Murcielago (Sleeper GM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sleeper GM* »_Getting mine in a few months...... the benefits of moving out of america.

















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif buy one for me


----------



## Sleeper GM (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: Mitsubishi Evo 8 MR FQ400 vs Lamborghini Murcielago (Sleeper GM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sleeper GM* »_Getting mine in a few months...... the benefits of moving out of america.









Might actually only be able to get the FQ300 in Hong Kong where I am going eventhough it was a british colony. They only offer the FQ400 in UK. Still getting info though. Could also just get the 300 and upgrade with HKS.


----------



## JDubU (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Mitsubishi Evo 8 MR FQ400 vs Lamborghini Murcielago (Sleeper GM)*

bump for a dope video and post number 996 for me. 4 more to go.


----------



## burningmoney97 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (pasnow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pasnow* »_Repost, .

what thread was before mine on this ?


----------



## 1SICKLEX (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: (burningmoney97)*

I can't get enough of that vid!


----------



## Getta 1.8T (Oct 4, 2003)

*Re: (burningmoney97)*

yea repost


----------



## burningmoney97 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Getta 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Getta 1.8T* »_yea repost

show me the post ! !!


_Modified by burningmoney97 at 10:01 AM 7-28-2005_


----------



## burningmoney97 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (burningmoney97)*

finally a workable link 
http://hkoski.pp.fi/evo/FQ400-Topgear.wmv


----------



## FiftyPence (Apr 25, 2004)

That edition of Top Gear was awesome.
lambos are rather tasty http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6todd (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Mitsubishi Evo 8 MR FQ400 vs Lamborghini Murcielago (VDubMKIV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDubMKIV* »_Anyone know where the murcielago ranks on their lap times list?

Murcielago = 1:23.7
EvoFQ400 = 1:24.8
so much for the evo being faster
bump cuz I just watched it


----------



## lagunaroone (Jun 15, 2003)

I think the best part is where he powerslides with one finger and he does it perfectly!!!SOO SWEET!


----------



## VRSIXXER (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Mitsubishi Evo 8 MR FQ400 vs Lamborghini Murcielago (geoken2)*


----------

